# From Texas



## Ken N Tx (Dec 31, 2014)




----------



## Pappy (Dec 31, 2014)

Happy New Year to you. :beerandwhistle:


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 31, 2014)

Welcome 2015!  Happy New Year Ken!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 31, 2014)

Happy New Year Ken!  :beerandwhistle:


----------

